# Wack'em Crazy single man Tour at Jackson



## Perkins (Nov 28, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know Wack'em Crazy Baits is having one of there single man trail tournaments on Dec 17th at Jackson. $130.00 entry fee big fish included. and $20.00 of that goes to there classic. based on 50 boats the classic would pay 8 thousand dollars. The classic will be two days. one on Oconee and one on Sinclair. Go to Wackemcrazybaits.com and you can see the full schedule and all the new baits. should be a good turn out, I know several planning to fish it


----------



## basshunter57 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is going to be on the day of berrys tournament?


----------



## Scott Pledger (Nov 28, 2011)

Berry's will be on Sinclair Dec. 10th. I've had several calls and think it should be a good turn  out.


----------



## crankbait76 (Nov 29, 2011)

Robbie has a Jackson tourament on the 17th.

What time is weigh in? Might can double up and fish both


----------



## basshunter57 (Nov 29, 2011)

that was my question berrys website shows to have a tournament on jackson december 17th


----------



## Perkins (Nov 29, 2011)

crankbait76 said:


> Robbie has a Jackson tourament on the 17th.
> 
> What time is weigh in? Might can double up and fish both



Yea, I'll check with Scott. I'm pretty sure Robbie dont care?


----------



## riverwon (Dec 13, 2011)

scott doesnt care either


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 13, 2011)

Depends Eric are you fishing it?? lol


----------

